# Infiniti Extended Range Sports Car Concept Teased [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Infiniti knows sexy. Their cars have flowing curves that look right at home next to car show babes, a set of golf clubs or a well-manicured lawn.

That's why it really was a tease when they released photos last October of their new extended-range electric sports car. The company is still playing coy about the concept, but we know that it's going to take the same philosophy as the Chevrolet Volt by implementing a 1.2-liter mid-mounted engine.

A few days ago Infiniti released their third teaser, which included a few snippets of information about the car. What's probably most intriguing is that Infiniti is committed to making a car that has zero emissions capability and track-ready performance in the same vehicle.

Francois Bancon, Infiniti's Deputy Division General Manager of Product Strategy and Planning, says the car will be a guilt-free experience with exceptional handling.

More: *Infiniti Extended Range Sports Car Concept Teased [Video]* on Autoguide.com


----------

